# Gun Opener?



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

I know gun season has traditionally started the Monday after Thanksgiving, but why can't the state move it to the Saturday after Thanksgiving? I am in the education field and my time off is limited during the school year. I am sure other working hunters also have a hard time getting the week after Thanksgiving since most people had 2-3 days off. It just seems like opening gun season on the Saturday after Thanksgiving would create more opportunities for working folks. Run gun season from the Saturday after Thanksgiving to the following Sunday and there's your nine days like we have now. We all know the first two days are the best days and then again on the weekend. More hunters in the woods= more deer movement. Some people feel pressure would be higher, but I personally couldn't see it being anymore than what it is now on the opener. 

What's your thoughts on this? I plan on writing a letter to the chief of wildlife shortly.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Some people like it like it is, some don&#8217;t. They can&#8217;t please everyone. Writing a letter is useless. Complaining on the internet is also useless. The ODNR holds open meetings every single year, that every sportsman or woman should already be well aware of. The entire purpose of these meetings is to get feedback from outdoorsmen. If you have a complaint or idea, go to a meeting. This very thing has been discussed before by the ODNR, but no changes so far. 
But, I&#8217;m having a hard time understanding your logic. Right now you have 4 days for gun hunting, assuming you don&#8217;t have opening day off. Many school districts do, so maybe you have 5. To go to your idea, you still have 4 days. How is that an improvement?


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Education?... guessing teacher?.... if that's the case... you have plenty of sick days.... if not you should still have a couple... I have been guilty of a high deer fever.... let's say... more than once this season... lol


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I've heard that they don't want to change it to the Saturday after Thanksgiving because of the tradition of the Monday opening day. It's something I've heard through the grape vine. Don't know how much truth is to it.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Some people like it like it is, some don&#8217;t. They can&#8217;t please everyone. Writing a letter is useless. Complaining on the internet is also useless. The ODNR holds open meetings every single year, that every sportsman or woman should already be well aware of. The entire purpose of these meetings is to get feedback from outdoorsmen. If you have a complaint or idea, go to a meeting. This very thing has been discussed before by the ODNR, but no changes so far.
> But, I&#8217;m having a hard time understanding your logic. Right now you have 4 days for gun hunting, assuming you don&#8217;t have opening day off. Many school districts do, so maybe you have 5. To go to your idea, you still have 4 days. How is that an improvement?



I don't know, it just seems like experiencing the opening day is an experience within itself.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Darron, 

If your into QDM and passing on the little bucks, I'm not sure why you would want to be in the woods opening day anyway. Your presence in the woods will likely push deer that you feel should not be taken toward other hunters that may shoot them. The best way to protect the bucks is to stay away from the bucks!


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Muskarp said:


> Darron,
> 
> If your into QDM and passing on the little bucks, I'm not sure why you would want to be in the woods opening day anyway. Your presence in the woods will likely push deer that you feel should not be taken toward other hunters that may shoot them. The best way to protect the bucks is to stay away from the bucks!


Your statement makes no sense? So since I practice QDM I shouldn't hunt? Good one. When I do hunt, I'll be hunting on my own property where nobody else will be hunting  I don't do deer drives on my property, so spooking deer a good distance should not be an issue.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i love that i get laid off every year thanksgiving week that way i can hunt all week of gun season. thats the only good thing about it. turkey season starts on a monday also. i dont see them ever changing opening days from a monday to a sunday.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i say leave it how it is. be thankful they gave you the extra weekend and you also have plenty of opportunity to harvest one with a bow or ML.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Darron said:


> Your statement makes no sense? So since I practice QDM I shouldn't hunt? Good one. When I do hunt, I'll be hunting on my own property where nobody else will be hunting  I don't do deer drives on my property, so spooking deer a good distance should not be an issue.


Yeah, your right. They have no idea you are there. And they will not hear you shoot. You can fix teeth, you can fix eye sight, you can fix a crocked nose, but you can't fix _______.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

With the opener on a monday it gives you 3 good days of partying with your buddies, shooting slugs, burning stuff, hanging stands and telling stories and we all know thats better than the actuall hunting anyways.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> You can fix teeth, you can fix eye sight, you can fix a crocked nose, but you can't fix _______.


You're right, and your theory is a great example.


----------



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

I like the tradition. Not to mention I would have to come home from WV earlier.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

I read an article about this recently in one of the Ohio game magazines. They proposed it this past year at those meetings and overwhelmingly people said don't start gun 2 days earlier on Saturday. They were thinking about doing it for 2010 I believe, but because of the responses, they decided not to change it. I think the # 1 reason was because it is Thanksgiving weekend when a lot of people are traveling or celebrating the holidays and there would be unhappy wives if gun started 2 days after Thanksgiving.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

I dont' mind either way. Deer Gun is a tradition with my Dad and good friends. Deer or no Deer it's a great time for me. We all get together and tell good stories and laugh. Cook some of last years or this years Bow season deer steaks at night with home made wine and plan the next day. 1st day was always the best for me until the youth hunt got so close to gun. I like the youth hunt idea, but do it earlier. To bad for what goes on in the woods around me, out in the country it turns into a father AND son hunt. Some of the young kids probably don't even know it's youth only. Last year going to my tree stand in the back yard about a half hour BEFORE 1st light the shooting started. 12 or 13 shots with one guy and 2 kids I saw later in the day
________
Honda RVF400 specifications


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

A few years back it was a done deal but then the retailers got wind of it and went nuts. It seems that weekend is busiest of the year 
and they would stand to lose money with a Saturday opener.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

It hope that it never changes. One day after Thanksgiving before the gun opener isn't enough time in my opinion.
In my mind opening day of slug season is better than Christmas in some ways and I need at least three days between major holidays


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> A few years back it was a done deal but then the retailers got wind of it and went nuts. It seems that weekend is busiest of the year
> and they would stand to lose money with a Saturday opener


Conspiracy theories at their best.  Hard to understand what some people will believe.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> You're right, and your theory is a great example.


That's awesome! The deer on your farm are also blind, deaf and anosmic. Well that makes at least two.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree that it nice how it is it allows people to set up camp muskarp your ate up
I believe in QDM and I'm on public land and love it. 

YOUR COMMITS ARE WHAT RUINS GOOD THREADS  



WHO DEY!!!!!!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

wildman said:


> WHO DEY!!!!!![/quote
> It's comments like that that ruin good threads!!!!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah Wildman, This is real rocket science.  Opening day of gun season, empty private property woodlot, peaceful deer, every adjacent property line decked out in orange. Might as well walk in and start shooting and running the deer out to all the awaiting hunters on the nearby farms and then complain when they shoot them. Good QDM. You must have graduated from M Magis school. If you want your bucks to mature, don't send them to the slaughter! That was my point.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice to see this thread going so well

easy does it.let's not get carried away with the personal stuff.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Muskarp I laughed at the The first post But the second Is a little over bored. Your probably 70 and live for this sight. That to bad. life's to short. but on the other hand I spent years achieving my degree. Which Judging by your post you probably Didn't even go to school. Thank god for spell check Rt. 


Oh yea by the way the public land that I hunt, in the past 5 years the hunting pressure has been a minimum. I feel like I have my own 1000 acres. So let them Run.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I would like to see them bring back the two week season.

I have bow hunted after gun season and it is tough they
loose their curiosity after 500,000 people chase them making
such loud noises.

I also muzzle hunt but the older I get the colder it seems. (LOL)

My biggest pet peeve is sharing the woods with so many others
for that week when they haven't set foot there since last year
at that same time.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I know your pain. A buddy and I bow hunt the same property all season, then when gun season arrives, some out of towners who have ties with the family show up and push the entire week. It really upsets me because every woods gets hit and makes hunting for us more difficult. The deer are really spooked by the end of the week and way off their pattern because they have been pushed around so much.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i here ya fish!!! its not the same out there after gun,,


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

wildman said:


> Muskarp I laughed at the The first post But the second Is a little over bored. Your probably 70 and live for this sight. That to bad. life's to short. but on the other hand I spent years achieving my degree. Which Judging by your post you probably Didn't even go to school. Thank god for spell check Rt.
> 
> 
> Oh yea by the way the public land that I hunt, in the past 5 years the hunting pressure has been a minimum. I feel like I have my own 1000 acres. So let them Run.


Where did you get your degree? "over bored" should be "overboard". You need to use the word "too" and not "to" in statements like "that's too bad" and "life's too short". "Your probably 70" needs to be "You're probably 70". See my point? Make sure your stuff doesn't stink before you start bashing someone else.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry I will read It before I post it. The bashing didn't begin here. I believe it was the rocket science commit. Not to mention the commits made to Darron. English is my second language.


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

wildman said:


> Sorry I will read It before I post it. The bashing didn't begin here. I believe it was the rocket science commit. Not to mention the commits made to Darron. English is my second language.


Not to worry. I know how hard it is to know a second language. I learned French when I lived in Belgium for three years and it's hard to keep track of all the grammar rules. Best of luck to you during the upcoming hunts.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Keep the season the way it is opening on the Monday after Thanksgiving. For most of us married guys it let's our wive's do their "Black Friday" shopping spending all of our money that weekend. See, their in a better mood when we take out for the hunting cabin for a few days


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Snook said:


> Keep the season the way it is opening on the Monday after Thanksgiving. For most of us married guys it let's our wive's do their "Black Friday" shopping spending all of our money that weekend. See, their in a better mood when we take out for the hunting cabin for a few days


Snook...I honestly believe that that is the best reason to keep gun opener the way it is. That is deep...real deep.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Fishstix Thats the best reason that I can think of. Besides the fact that it allows people to set up deer camp on the weekend. If it started on a Saturday then people would have to get to deer camp on Thursday. I don't know if your married but all Ido is hand the wife a hand full of money on Friday. I leave to go to deer camp and she leave to shop. Shes happy. no problems I tryed it a few years ago with Vegas but it didn't work, something about all guys and smelly camper that doesn't bother her so much unlike gambling and women. I just don't get it. LOL


----------

